# For those of you who are in this massive storm



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I just turned on the TV and saw the massive storm that is happening to many of my dear loved friends here, please be safe, I'll be praying for you.
Check in when you can, I'll be worried, I love you:wub:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks Paula. :wub: I girded my loins and went out to the supermarket this morning. :w00t: You would think the world was coming to an end and really, folks, it's NYC. You can walk everywhere and there's a food store nearly every block. Crazy! I was low on things for dinner which I normally have in the freezer from Costco so picked up a few things. The mayor just came on saying 12-18" of snow expected tomorrow. They had said less but have bumped up predictions. We're warm and cozy and Tyler thinks NY snow is so big deal next to VT snow. Tho this year we've had very little. Meanwhile, my DS who is a weather producer for NBC in Philly is working around the clock. :w00t: And he's sick


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I, too, am worried about everyone in the NE -- especially our friends in the Washington, D.C. area like Marie. Sending prayers to keep everyone safe. And, Sue, this must be a field day for David as the storm is supposed to hit hard in Philly. He'll be on the air tons with lots and lot of reports and updates.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Stay safe. I do worry about Marie and the DC area. Marie stay snuggled up with Snowball this weekend. It is not going to be pleasant. I also hope that there is not massive flooding in NYC and NJ. Sue - don't expect any snow in VT. We are not getting anything with this storm and we expecting rain next week temps in the 40s. There is no snow on the ground here - maybe a little patch here and there. After next week, there are supposed to be a series of clippers, but they are only support to drop a 1/2 inch.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

My DD is in MD. so prayers for her as well. They live on the water so things could get messy. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I, too, am worried about everyone in the NE -- especially our friends in the Washington, D.C. area like Marie. Sending prayers to keep everyone safe. And, Sue, this must be a field day for David as the storm is supposed to hit hard in Philly. He'll be on the air tons with lots and lot of reports and updates.


Lynn - David is sooooo busy in Philly. He's been working on the on-air weather for his weather team and then I caught his voice on some online segments that they do. He's filming the weather person and giving her questions people are sending in. Funny just to hear his voice. He used to be talent in the ones in San Fran but they have 3 on camera weather people on this. He works all day today, overnight and all day tomorrow. Thank God he's young. But he loves this!!


wkomorow said:


> Stay safe. I do worry about Marie and the DC area. Marie stay snuggled up with Snowball this weekend. It is not going to be pleasant. I also hope that there is not massive flooding in NYC and NJ. Sue - don't expect any snow in VT. We are not getting anything with this storm and we expecting rain next week temps in the 40s. There is no snow on the ground here - maybe a little patch here and there. After next week, there are supposed to be a series of clippers, but they are only support to drop a 1/2 inch.


Walter - we were going to hightail it up to VT if it was going to hit up there but decided to stay put in NYC when we heard it's such a southern storm. Wish I had my XC skis and boots here.


edelweiss said:


> My DD is in MD. so prayers for her as well. They live on the water so things could get messy. Thanks in advance!


Hoping your daughter will be okay. I worry about Kerry downtown here too.

http://spoiledmaltese.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I just turned on the TV and saw the massive storm that is happening to many of my dear loved friends here, please be safe, I'll be praying for you.
> Check in when you can, I'll be worried, I love you:wub:


Thank you, Paula. Already, the vehicles are covered with snow. Well, not buried in snow yet. 

The snow started a little earlier than forecast. But, I must say that I am impressed with the meteorologists here. We have only just begun. It is forecast that we will probably have a foot of snow around eleven o'clock this evening. The news is reporting that it is falling one to two inches an hour.

My concern is that around eleven tonight we are also forecast to have winds around 40 miles an hour. Although in Ashburn electrical wiring is underground ... there can still be transformers that can blow.

This might not be too bad except this storm is not forecast to stop until sometime on Sunday morning. 

We do have a great homeowner's association that is sending out alerts. The snow plows are already out there. They are scheduled to plow every hour or so ... maybe even more often. The snow is wet and heavy. 

Normally I don't pick up the phone until I know who is on the other end ... too many marketers and scammers. However, I saw *private caller* on my cell ... so, I answered. It was one of the county supervisors alerting everyone to the situation and giving tips what to do. One can call 911 in an emergency ... but, honestly, I doubt they would get through easily ... I hope I am wrong.

We live on campus of VA George Washington University. Homeland Security does training with GW. So, one would think we would be pretty safe. I do think they make every effort to restore power here ASAP for security reasons ... but, this situation I would think is different.

Usually I close the blinds in the bedroom when it gets dark. But, I will probably leave them open tonight ... well, maybe not so if the wind gets too bad. 

We do have two guys up the street who always shovel us out. They are brothers and always are here without asking. They never knock on the door asking for money. But, I make sure they are paid very well. The bonus for them will be very ample this time ... for sure. Jonathan and James are Earth Angels. They have graduated from college, have jobs (and, one has a girlfriend) and still will be here at some point. 

Snowball is barking at the plow trucks that keep on passing by ... hmmm ... this might be an all night affair.

It's dark outside now and you can hear kids playing in the snow. The wonderful thing about being a child is that they can still see the magic in this. I love snow and seeing the magic of snowflakes that silently fall to the ground ... but, this snow, unfortunately, is different.

I send wishes and prayers for eveyone affected by this storm. Stay safe and warm friends.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I, too, am worried about everyone in the NE -- especially our friends in the Washington, D.C. area like Marie. Sending prayers to keep everyone safe. And, Sue, this must be a field day for David as the storm is supposed to hit hard in Philly. He'll be on the air tons with lots and lot of reports and updates.


Thank you, Lynn. I am thinking of Nida, Carina,and Sandi's daughter. Ashley is in Maryland, too.

They are forecasting 30 plus inches for our area.


wkomorow said:


> Stay safe. I do worry about Marie and the DC area. Marie stay snuggled up with Snowball this weekend. It is not going to be pleasant. I also hope that there is not massive flooding in NYC and NJ. Sue - don't expect any snow in VT. We are not getting anything with this storm and we expecting rain next week temps in the 40s. There is no snow on the ground here - maybe a little patch here and there. After next week, there are supposed to be a series of clippers, but they are only support to drop a 1/2 inch.


Walter, I am snuggled up here with Snowball.:wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

The wind is scary, it can do a lot of damage with the power line. This entire season I have seen one snow ploe (well heard one) and it was mostly dropping sand and salt at 2 am.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

My daughter and her family are in Fairfax, Virginia. I just talked to her a few minutes ago and she said they are as prepared as they can be. They have plenty of firewood ready in case of a loss of power and lots of food. Scary stuff coming their way. I'm so glad I'm in Florida.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Stay safe everyone. Last week we had 12" of snow in one day, but it was fine and light and NO wind. Which was very strange. It just didn't stop falling, the driveway was cleared 3 times in about 4 hours. Anyhow thank goodness for my friends and neighbors who cleaned things up with the snowblower.

But we are used to this much snow, so I hope you all are ok.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Thank you, Paula. Already, the vehicles are covered with snow. Well, not buried in snow yet.
> 
> The snow started a little earlier than forecast. But, I must say that I am impressed with the meteorologists here. We have only just begun. It is forecast that we will probably have a foot of snow around eleven o'clock this evening. The news is reporting that it is falling one to two inches an hour.
> 
> ...


Marie, I'll keep my fingers crossed that you don't lose your electricity--stay safe and warm. I worry about my sister--she's in NY in Westchester County--they always lose electricity, but I think they bought a generator. Numerous times, they've had to brave treacherous roads to escape the cold and go to a hotel in White Plains for a few nights.

Sending you lots of love and hugs--hugs to snowball as he barks at the plows:wub:

I hope everyone else is safe and warm. Hopefully the storm isn't as bad as they say!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm thinking of you all tonight :wub: I went through this a month ago, just terrible, high winds 50 miles, then the snow:w00t: we didn't lose our power but many including my daughter lost theirs, 5 days without power. My daughter lost all her food in her refrigerator. The day they decided to stay with us their electricity went on. 
We lost many tree's in our area. Many lost roofs etc. 
So because I went through this I know how dangerous this can be. To me electricity is something I really worried about and will worry for my friends until this is over. Stay warm, just know many of us are praying for you:wub: Remember you are loved:wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

kd1212 said:


> Marie, I'll keep my fingers crossed that you don't lose your electricity--stay safe and warm. I worry about my sister--she's in NY in Westchester County--they always lose electricity, but I think they bought a generator. Numerous times, they've had to brave treacherous roads to escape the cold and go to a hotel in White Plains for a few nights.
> 
> Sending you lots of love and hugs--hugs to snowball as he barks at the plows:wub:
> 
> I hope everyone else is safe and warm. Hopefully the storm isn't as bad as they say!


Thank you, Kim. 

The latest forecast is for heavy winds all through tonight and tomorrow until about 5 tomorrow afternoon. Around four o'clock this morning we are also expected to have snow thunder storms with lightening and heavy accumulation of snow. And, this, too, is forecast to be here for hours. So far the forecasts have been very accurate.

Love and hugs back to you, Tyler, and Trissie.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh my gosh Marie I have never heard of lightening with snow:w00t: I am worried about you


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

We are fine in central Ohio no snow , not much, here. Our daughter and grandson live in Frederick, MD. We worry about them.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We're good here in NW Ohio ,just a few flakes and cold.. I'm up thinking about all my friends in PA, VA and DC area.. I remember last year when so much snow hit and many w/o power for days..
Thinking of all the animals in the cold too..

My brother in TN says it's really showing there too,it was rain,then ice, now snow..


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

And I just heard on the news that they're worried about flooding on the Jersey Shore due to the high winds that are supposed to reach 70 mph. Poor Pat -- as she reminded me earlier today, she can't get back into her house yet because it isn't finished being raised and she and the fluffs are staying at her Dad's house which is only about 4 or 5 houses from the ocean. If they get flooding this time, there's no place else for them to go. So I'm sending extra prayers for Pat and The A Team.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Checking in to see how my friends are doing:wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Checking in to see how my friends are doing:wub:


Paula, thank you for checking in on everyone. :smootch::tender: So many people on the east coast are affected by this storm. Now I am thinking about Pat in New Jersey. Geez ... they were just in the process of getting their house elevated and now she has to worry more. Pat, if you are reading this, please know that I am thinking about you. I haven't taken time to check in on FB ... so, you might have shared updates there first.

We are doing fine here. My greatest worry began a few hours ago when I pulled up the blinds in the bedroom to take pictures of the snow outside. The snow is leaking through the window sills. :w00t: And, it looks like mold is developing there. :w00t: I happen to be allergic to mold. I had been wondering why suddenly I seemed to be coughing again, etc. It's not bad ... but, I bet it is from the windows. I am wiping the window sills with vinegar ... I don't know what else to do.(I am on Arthromyciin for another eight days) So, the first thing in the spring the windows will be replaced. 

I will update details about the blizzard in a little while.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> And I just heard on the news that they're worried about flooding on the Jersey Shore due to the high winds that are supposed to reach 70 mph. Poor Pat -- as she reminded me earlier today, she can't get back into her house yet because it isn't finished being raised and she and the fluffs are staying at her Dad's house which is only about 4 or 5 houses from the ocean. If they get flooding this time, there's no place else for them to go. So I'm sending extra prayers for Pat and The A Team.


OMG, reminds me of Florida,we had to go way inland to find a hotel that took dogs,when we had a huricane


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Lacie's Mom said:


> And I just heard on the news that they're worried about flooding on the Jersey Shore due to the high winds that are supposed to reach 70 mph. Poor Pat -- as she reminded me earlier today, she can't get back into her house yet because it isn't finished being raised and she and the fluffs are staying at her Dad's house which is only about 4 or 5 houses from the ocean. If they get flooding this time, there's no place else for them to go. So I'm sending extra prayers for Pat and The A Team.


 

:w00th no, Pat you've been through enough, I pray they won't get flooding.
Pat :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hi guys! For us, the storm was a scary prospect, with a nor 'easter and a full moon at the same time. We were more worried about flooding than snow. Well in the end, the bay water came up to the bottom step and stopped there...










Then over night, the snow and slush froze in the flood water and made a frozen tundra. We've been stuck in the house for a couple of days, but I guess everyone else has too.









I have to say, there were a few scary moments, but overall...we fared quite well!! I think my dad was a tad disappointed that it was so much worse north and south of us. Personally, I think it's great :thumbsup:

In the past week I've discovered watching shows on my lap top via Amazon Prime. I'm hooked on Downton Abbey and am on season three already. I just can't stop watching!!!!

I hope everyone else is safe also.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

The A Team said:


> Hi guys! For us, the storm was a scary prospect, with a nor 'easter and a full moon at the same time. We were more worried about flooding than snow. Well in the end, the bay water came up to the bottom step and stopped there...
> 
> View attachment 235882
> 
> ...


 


oh my gosh Pat, :w00t:seriously I'd be freaking out, I'm so claustrophobic 
I'm praying for you:wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Matilda's mommy said:


> oh my gosh Pat, :w00t:seriously I'd be freaking out, I'm so claustrophobic
> I'm praying for you:wub:



I can't stop watching this series!!! The whole weekend went by and I didn't even organize my paperwork...which is what I had planned to do!! :innocent:

This storm was easy peasy....winter is getting tiring now, bring on the spring!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Glad everything is OK.


----------



## Barb J (Sep 17, 2015)

The A Team said:


> I can't stop watching this series!!! The whole weekend went by and I didn't even organize my paperwork...which is what I had planned to do!! :innocent:
> 
> This storm was easy peasy....winter is getting tiring now, bring on the spring!


So glad everyone is safe.

I was the same way with Downton. I loved it. Stayed up until 3 or 4 in the morning.:HistericalSmiley:
If you have not seen Foyle's War I highly recommend it.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Still snowed in here ... cannot get the cars out on the road yet. The snowplows are supposed to be here sometime today. I am not worried though.


----------

